# ‘65/‘66 Stingray smoothie seat



## stoney (Sep 23, 2021)

Recently got this original super nice Schwinn gold fleck Stingray seat.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 23, 2021)

That thing is real nice, no sun damage or discoloration. Real nice


----------



## red strat (Sep 23, 2021)

i need that...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 23, 2021)

red strat said:


> i need that...



Doubt it is for sale, if it is you better bust out the big bucks.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 24, 2021)

very nice !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 24, 2021)

I love Factory Original seats and you have a nice smoothie.

I have a couple OEM Silver Glow smoothies and a few Silver Glow tufted seats.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 30, 2021)

very smart to collect those seats!


----------

